

The Psychology of Skyscrapers - jdgators
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3046722/evidence/the-psychology-of-living-in-skyscrapers

======
contingencies
Great article, I wasn't aware of this one of Ballard's works, though it's
definitely on the list now. I think in defense of high-rise living, having a
comfortable view does give one a deep and unconscious sense of psychological
security. Whether severe drops, floor to ceiling glass and high winds assist
or hinder with that is quite another question.

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's my favorite of his books. And it's a movie coming out soon from director
Ben Wheatley, who I think is a perfect match.

